# Going Wet/dry



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok well I am going to start buying the supplies for my wet/dry tonight. My question is how many gph would be ideal for my setup. Its a 125g with only 1 AC110 on it right now. Im looking for this wet/dry to take care of the rest of my fitration for my tank. Thanks for the help. A few I was looking at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUARIUM-WET-DRY-FILTE...1QQcmdZViewItem

or should I buy this?? I think I should shoot for higher than 500gph over flow though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/125-GALLON-WET-DRY-AQU...1QQcmdZViewItem

Im thinking that buy the first one and building my own sump and etc. would be the way to go. Input greatly appreciated.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would get the first one allong with somethign like a 1000gph pump. That would allow great filtration and i think it would be worth it since it would probably be only 50$ more for a larger pump.

Second links sump is pretty small dimentions so just becasue of that i wouldnt get it. You could also easily build one with a 45 gal long, silicone, glass, eggcrate and mayby a drip tray.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

What about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...E:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know since i cant see its size anywere.
If i were you i would just buy some overflows and then make a sump becasue a diy sump will be largert and more efficient plus it will cost less. It wont look as good but it isnt ugly provided you take a bit of care when building it. Just buy an overflow or two along with some piping etc and build a sump from something like a 40gallon tank using glass and silicone. Then just connect it with a return pump.


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

I have actually used the second filter in your first post. It's a really good simple filter, but I wouldn't use only that for a 125 P aquarium. A good rule of thumb is to have redundancy as far as filtration goes. If you have a 125 get a filter that is rated at least for 175-200 gal. Piranhas are a messy bunch and abundant filtration is one of the important factors for success :nod:


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/111.asp

Ok so I think Im going to build this one. My question is....what gph overflow box and gph pump would I need for this setup to work the best on my 125g. Along with my Ac110.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/111.asp
> 
> Ok so I think Im going to build this one. My question is....what gph overflow box and gph pump would I need for this setup to work the best on my 125g. Along with my Ac110.


I would probably use 2x 600gph overflow or so and mayby a 800pgh pump. Wet dry filtration doesnt require 10x turnover, however its not going to hurt to pay another 50$ to get same bigger over floaws and a bigger pump.
I would make sure the wet dry can handle the tank easlily alone without the need for an ac, however i would keep it on for added mech filtration and stuff it with mech media.


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

Also, as these pumps return water to your aquarium the height from the pump to the return has a big impact on how efficent your pump is. That is to say, if you buy an 800gph pump it loses efficency the higher the water is pumped, but unless you have some rediculously tall aquarium stand 800 gph sould be fine, just something to be familiar with


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-filter/111.asp
> 
> Ok so I think Im going to build this one. My question is....what gph overflow box and gph pump would I need for this setup to work the best on my 125g. Along with my Ac110.


I would probably use 2x 600gph overflow or so and mayby a 800pgh pump. Wet dry filtration doesnt require 10x turnover, however its not going to hurt to pay another 50$ to get same bigger over floaws and a bigger pump.
I would make sure the wet dry can handle the tank easlily alone without the need for an ac, however i would keep it on for added mech filtration and stuff it with mech media.
[/quote]

Any reason why you would go with two 600gph overflows vs a one 1200gph? Any how about 1200gph with a 925 gph pump?


----------

